# Nice Wheels



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

Love'em. What do you think.:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

SAMMY said:


> Love'em. What do you think.:


They would look good on my Torrid Red brother !!!!!!!!!! :willy: I like I like. They actually look better than my chip foose rims I had on my GTP!


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> They would look good on my Torrid Red brother !!!!!!!!!! :willy: I like I like. They actually look better than my chip foose rims I had on my GTP!



These are on the other forum. Their a little upset that they won't reveal the offsets.


New Style now being produced from Scarallo-ROH Motorsport Wheels. 

Group-A Wheels, now offerring pre-production pricing

The Drift-R has a new brother, the DR-2

Deeper, Brighter Lips

Longer Spokes

More Caliper clearence

All DR-2 wheels, 10% off! Pricing will not show on the site. All orders on this special need to be ordered by phone.
18x8.5, 18x9.5, 19x8.5, & 19x9.5.

Silver, Competition Black, and Chrome 

Tires also available to be mounted on wheels

A356 Alloy Heat Treated to Aircraft T-6 Spec

Staggered sets, Rotatable sets

Lipstick-Line colors are extra

DR-2 Pricing as sets of 4
Super Sport Silver & Competition Black with Diamond Polish Lips
(4)18x8.5 - $1080 / PRE-PRODUCTION SALE PRICE $972 
(2)18x8.5 & (2)18x9.5 - $1160 / PRE-PRODUCTION SALE PRICE $1044

Triple-Plated Chrome
(4)18x8.5 - $1560 / PRE-PRODUCTION SALE PRICE $1404 
(2)18x8.5 & (2)18x9.5 - $1640 / PRE-PRODUCTION SALE PRICE $1476

Super Sport Silver & Competition Black with Diamond Polish Lips
(4)19x8.5 - $1200 / PRE-PRODUCTION SALE PRICE $1080 
(2)19x8.5 & (2)19x9.5 - $1280 / PRE-PRODUCTION SALE PRICE $1152

Triple-Plated Chrome
(4)19x8.5 - $1720 / PRE-PRODUCTION SALE PRICE $1548 
(2)19x8.5 & (2)19x9.5 - $1800 / PRE-PRODUCTION SALE PRICE $1620


All of our wheels are SPECIFIC GTO WHEELS 


NO "VOOO DOOO"


If we say its for a GTO that means it is for a GTO. No BMW wheels passed off as "GTO" wheels.


The R&D that we did for the GTO using the 10 on the rear has been overwhelmingly received. Because of the issue with the rearend on the GTO, the 10 is forced to be sold as a Tuner Fitment. Some cars need adjusting, some cars don't.
Because there are some that do not want to take the chance of possibly adjusting there fender lips, we have engineered a new 9.5 for the rear of the GTO.
The following packages have already been tested with the new DR-2, tire sizes are rear tire sizes:


18x8.5/18x9.5 with 275-35-18 Toyo = Bolt-on Fitment (rear)
18x8.5/18x9.5 with 285-35-18 Toyo = Tuner Fitment (rear)
18x8.5/18x9.5 with 295-30-18 Sumitomo = Tuner Fitment (rear)

19x8.5/19x9.5 with 275-30-19 Toyo = Bolt-on Fitment (rear)
19x8.5/19x9.5 with 285-30-19 Toyo = Tuner Fitment (rear)

Production on the NEW DR-2 is now underway. If you want to be one of the first on the street with the DR-2 and you wish to participate in the pre-production sale please allow approximately 60 days for the 18" sets and approximately 120-150 days for the 19" sets. Please understand, ETA times are approximates. A 50% non-refundable deposit will be required in order to lock in your set. Please feel free to call us if you have any other questions.
ey are made specifically for the GTO. The forum is upset they won't reveal their offsets.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Those are some sweet wheels indeed…cheers
I may be in the minority here, but I just like the stockers best. Ultimately I would like to get some OEM chrome 18 inchers, that’s just me though...


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Those are some sweet wheels indeed…cheers
> I may be in the minority here, but I just like the stockers best. Ultimately I would like to get some OEM chrome 18 inchers, that’s just me though...



Stockers do look good. :agree Been debating whether to change them out for awhile but I think I finally found my wheels.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Those are some sweet wheels indeed…cheers
> I may be in the minority here, but I just like the stockers best. Ultimately I would like to get some OEM chrome 18 inchers, that’s just me though...


PDQ :agree I am usually the guy that changes the wheels and tires on everything I have owned. I've always said I like the stock wheels for both the 17" and 18" factory. The dealership had a set of pontiac chrome wheels on a gto which they had taken off and offered them to me when I purchased the goat. He told me I know how you like to change your rims out and that we had some chrome ones for the gto if your interested. I told him i like the factory stock rims. Easier to keep clean as well. :cheers But if I had to change...I like the ones sammy posted.


----------

